

SoWink Alpha - DHuang
http://www.sowink.com

======
jesstaa
"SoWink has the safety of our female users in mind—instating multiple levels
of security..."

So, the safety of male users isn't important?

~~~
Hawramani
Exactly what I was thinking. I expect the assumption is that male users are
the security threat that females need to be protected from.

------
DHuang
Let me clarify. The safety and security of women tends to be far more
important and of a concern than men. That is not to say that we don't care
about the security of our male users, but rather we focus more on the safety
and security of women as a priority.

